# is it true?



## woe_is_me (Aug 12, 2009)

divorce has crossed my mind but we have a newborn. he told me if we got divorced that i can't leave the state to go back and live with my parents because of our child. is that true? i can't stay in this state if we split but i don't want to give up custody rights if that is the only way i can go back home. are there laws keeping me from not being able to go home before the divorce would be final? if it makes a difference, i will add that i'm in california and he's in the military.


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

You should be able to google the laws for your state. In some states like NY, they can absolutely prevent you from moving the child. In others, like PA, they will let you move for things like a job, etc.

The question you should have is, would your husband be willing and able to take primary custody of your child. If he wouldn't then he's just using this to keep you afraid.

Regardless, see a lawyer and learn your options within the law.


----------



## woe_is_me (Aug 12, 2009)

he might possibly deploy this year and his family isn't close. also our baby is only a month old, so i dont see how he could take care of him. i will talk to legal today and hopefully i will get some good info


----------

